
Blink: Eye Care Through TrueDepth - akuheika
https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1472574128?mt=8
======
akuheika
Blink is an iOS app that cares for your eyes. It's a daily eyesight trainer
with a number of effective exercises that helps your eyes to relief tense and
strengthen eyesight. Blink uses eye tracking to guide your exercise technique.

